# Insulation and adhesive question for vertical smoker



## war1000 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I read a few threads and a lot of good information on the aluminium insulation. however, I couldn't find clear information on the adhesive to use.

I have a dyna-glo vertical smoker that I am using in the winter and insulation seems to be the thing that I am missing. I saw on amazon a few things that may be helpful. But want to get some input from the community before buying anything.

1. Thermo-Tec 13575 12" X 24" Adhesive Backed Heat Barrier

2. uxcell 394mil 16.36sqft Car Noise Sound Deadener Deadening Insulation Mat Waterproof and Moistureproof 60" x 40"

Both of these say they are flame retardant. 

will these work? they are also self adhesive on one side. Do I stick it using the provided adhesive or should i try to buy something without adhesive and attach it with heat resistant tape?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## mikethehammer (Mar 22, 2017)

look here someone already did this with pics also.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183136/new-dyna-glo-vertical-offset-smoker/160


----------

